
No Company Is So Important Its Existence Justifies Setting Up a Police State - jrepinc
http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/04/richard-stallman-rms-on-privacy-data-and-free-software.html
======
eveningcoffee
> _What is data privacy? The term implies that if a company collects data
> about you, it should somehow protect that data. But I don’t think that’s the
> issue. I think the problem is that it collects data about you period. We
> shouldn’t let them do that._

I really hope that there comes a day when he is not considered as complete
lunatic by general populace.

~~~
quadrangle
We're already there. The general public today has no opinion of or knowledge
of RMS.

But maybe you mean you hope we have a day when these valid arguments he makes
here aren't so far out of mainstream that people find them impossible to deal
with?

~~~
arca_vorago
Very much this. The real problem is getting the message to the masses when the
message platforms that they use are controlled and censored.

------
quadrangle
Aside from the tiny side issue of my disagreement with RMS's make-work
advocacy in railing against self-checkout at stores, this interview is
remarkably well-put, concise, clear, and exceptionally important. I hope it
gets widely read.

